# Utilitaire AirPort ne détecte plus ma borne AirPort Express



## mistermagic (13 Avril 2009)

bonjours ou bonsoirs a tous, 

Depuis 2 jours j'ai un problème avec ma borne AirPort Express>

Tous fonctionnais très bien, internet et tous le reste. Mais ayant eu un problème sur le chargement (très très lent) des pages internet (Safari, Firefox, iTunes qui n'arrive pas a se connecter), j'ai redémarrer ma borne AirPort Express. Apres son redémarrage rien ne se passe, le voyant est bien vert fixe sur la borne, mais sur mon Mac je ne vois pas le nom de ma borne (dans la liste). J'ouvre alors l'utilitaire AirPort et la, il recherche et après m'affiche "L'utilitaire AirPort n'a détecté aucun périphérique sans fil Apple. Assurez-vous que le périphérique sans fil Apple a configurer est branche et a portée de votre ordi, puis cliquez sur Chercher a nouveau". J'ai cliquer sur "chercher a nouveau" un max de fois et toujours rien. Je deconnecte le fil Ethenet sur la borne AirPort et clic sur "Chercher a nouveau" dans mon Util. AirPort et c'est le meme message (l'util. AirPort n'a détecté aucun ...). 
Apres de multiple Cmd+R dans Util. AirPort, mon airport a enfin apparu dans l'Util. AirPort mais, lorsque je regarde dans la liste des reseau AirPort, je ne vois toujours pas le nom de ma borne. J'ai alors fait une reinitialisation (bout de crayon sur le bouton reinitialiser de la borne et brancher la borne, continuer d'appuyer pendant quelque seconde) total de ma borne. Apres avoir reinitialiser, le voyant clignote, après de multiple un Cmd + R dans Util. AirPort (car il ne voyais toujours pas ma borne), ma borne apparaît par defaut comme lorsque je l'ai brancher la 1ere fois. J'entre alors les données de mon fournisseur et lors du redémarrage de la borne, j'ai un message d'erreur comme quoi, de vérifier que ma borne est a porte et est allumer... (un truc de ce genre) et lorsque je vérifie la borne, le voyant est vert fixe et dans l'Util. AirPort il n'y a aucune borne détecter.

Pouvez-vous me dire ce qui ne va pas avec ma borne? comment puis je réparer ce problème?
j'ai une AirPort Express de version 6.3, acheté l'été dernièr. 


PS: Je suis vraiment désolé pour le manque d'accents ou ils doivent être (j'ai un clavier Anglais), pour mon orthographe et/ou mon vocabulaire (manque de pratique et le russe me l'a un affaiblit). Merci de votre compréhension.


----------



## Flibust007 (13 Avril 2009)

Pas de problème pour syntaxe et orthographe.
Elle a quel âge ta borne Airport express ?
Cette borne, quand tu l'initilalises, la baptises et la joint à un réseau sans file est-elle proche de ton ordinateur ?

A ta place, je la place au plus proche de l'ordi et je procède comme suit ;

Tu la réinitialises totalement, c'est à dire en l'ayant préalablement débranchée du courant, la laisser reposer quelques minutes et puis en la rebranchant TOUT EN MAINTENANT enfoncé le petit bouton à l'arrière jusqu'à ce que la lumière orange clignote pendant quelques secondes.
Tu ne branches pas encore l'ethernet.
Au bout de deux ou trois minutes, tu lances l'utilitaire airport, tu branches l'ethernet à l'airport bien que ce ne soit pas strictement nécessaire, et tu entames tout le processus.

Tu donnes des nouvelles ?


----------



## mistermagic (13 Avril 2009)

J'ai acheter ma borne l'été dernier dans un APR!
je fait tout ce processus en étant dans la même pièce que la borne donc forcement je suis a très bonne portée de la borne! 
Apres reinitialisation, mon Util. AirPort a détecter ma borne. Apres reconfiguration, lors du redémarrage le problème est toujours la! 

voici un capture de l'erreur lors du redémarrage de la borne après configuration!


----------



## Flibust007 (13 Avril 2009)

Tu n'aurais pas des interférences nouvelles et trop puissantes provenant de l'extérieur ?

As - tu essayé de mettre en place la robustesse d'interférence ?


----------



## mistermagic (13 Avril 2009)

Pas d'interférence, la borne est place dans son coin ou elle a toujours été placer. Elle est sur une prise isolée, cela dit pas de radio ni TV a cote d'elle. 
Et j'ai belle et bien activer la Robustesse d'interférence. Mais toujours rien!


----------



## Flibust007 (13 Avril 2009)

J'ai lu le message d'erreur en pièce jointe.

1. Il ne faut pas être trop impatient en matière de réseau, les nouveaux paramètres ne sont effectifs que quelques minutes après leur mise en place faite. Ou même quelques fois après redémarrage.

2. Pourquoi n'essayerais tu pas, tout simplement, de créer un nouveau réseau  tout neuf, nouveau nom, etc ... et d'y joindre la borne ?

3. Plus simplement, ta borne est peut-être devenue défectueuse ?

   Il n'y a pas eu d'orage avec chute de foudre à proximité de ton domicile ou sur ton réseau électrique récemment ?


----------



## mistermagic (13 Avril 2009)

je suis entrain de vouloir essayer mais après reinitialisation, mon UA ne détecte pas ma borne!

comment dois je créer un nouveau réseau tout seul et y joindre ma borne? je ne suis pas très pro moi


----------



## Flibust007 (14 Avril 2009)

C'est quoi un UA ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h56 ----------

Ok UA  = utilitaire airport.

Encore une précision : tu as protégé avec un mot de passe ce réseau, et si oui, quel type de protection, WEP, WPA2, autre ....


----------



## mistermagic (14 Avril 2009)

UA = Utilitaire AirPort! 

j'ai proteger avec un WAP2 je pense bien. en tout cas c'est un mots de passe compris entre 8-16 lettres ou chiffres.

tu sais le problème n'est pas dans ma configuration de ma connexion internet mais, que mon Utilitaire AirPort ne détecte pas ma borne AirPort Express! ce fait 2 jours que je ne comprend pas ou est le problème!


----------



## antro (14 Avril 2009)

Bizarrement, j'ai eu le même problème ce week end. Après un reboot de l'airport express, mon utilitaire arrivait à revoir la borne, mais il la perdait au bout de quelques minutes.
Chose etrange que j'ai remarqué dans les logs de l'airport, elle affichait une heure fantaisiste. Du coup, j'ai desactiver la mise à jour de l'heure et ça a l'air  de remarcher depuis.
Maintenant, je ne sais pas s'il y a un lien de cause à effet.


----------



## mistermagic (14 Avril 2009)

S'il vous plaît quelqu'un aurais une solution a mon problème?


----------



## Flibust007 (14 Avril 2009)

Comment est configuré ton réseau ?

Décris le physiquement avec tous les appareils, depuis le câble provenant de ton FAI svp.
Et explique aussi à quel stade ta borne intervient et pour quel usage.
On y verra plus clair.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## mistermagic (14 Avril 2009)

j'ai une connexion par câble, qui est relier a mon téléphone fixe, et qui se connecte sur mon modem ASDL dote d'un wifi interne que j'ai couper car j'utilisais ma borne AirPort.

le câble Ethernet qui vient de la prise téléphonique est connecter a mon modem ADSL qui lui, est relier mon PC de maison, il y a un 2eme câble Ethernet qui sort de l'ADSL et va sur ma borne AirPort. 

J'ai réactiver le WiFi de mon ADSL et mon Mac le détecte dans la liste des réseaux AirPort donc pour sure, le problème doit être dus soit a mon Utilitaire AirPort soit a ma borne AirPort!


----------



## Flibust007 (14 Avril 2009)

Ok, il reste encore une chose a tenter.

Configure ta borne airport pour *se joindre* au réseau WiFi existant.

Et dis ce que cela donne.

Si c'est situation identique, c'est que la borne airport est HS.

Je ne croirais pas facilement à une dysfonction de l'utilitaire airport.


----------



## mistermagic (15 Avril 2009)

après une reinitialisation totale de ma borne, mon Util. AirPort a détecter ma borne, je l'ai configurer pour se joindre au réseau WiFI existant et au redémarrage de la borne le même problème! Message d'erreur et ma borne n'apparais plus sur mon Util. AirPort.
c'est vraiment dommage qu'elle soit HS!


----------



## nexus006 (3 Novembre 2010)

antro a dit:


> Bizarrement, j'ai eu le même problème ce week end. Après un reboot de l'airport express, mon utilitaire arrivait à revoir la borne, mais il la perdait au bout de quelques minutes.
> Chose etrange que j'ai remarqué dans les logs de l'airport, elle affichait une heure fantaisiste. Du coup, j'ai desactiver la mise à jour de l'heure et ça a l'air  de remarcher depuis.
> Maintenant, je ne sais pas s'il y a un lien de cause à effet.




Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème depuis que j'ai introduit une time capsule dans la maison. Ma borne airport express n'est plus détectée après quelques minutes de bon fonctionnement.
Comment je désactive la maj de l'heure ?
Merci !


----------

